# G.W. Crate Endurance Saddle



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone has one of these custom made saddles? They run about $900 for a fully custom saddle, which doesn't seem as remotely expensive as I would imagine. I've seen them on eBay when cruising for new endurance tack, and I was wondering if anyone had one. They are made in Alabama.

16 GW Crate Custom Endurance Saddle Free SHIP New USA Made in Alabama USA | eBay

Wow, that link looks crazy. Hope it works!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Since you posted this in endurance, I look at it from that angle. It looks like a western saddle with no horn, as opposed to an endurance saddle, that high rise seat will wear out some parts you dont want worn out after about 10 miles. Look at most actual competitive endurance saddles, you'll see a flatter seat. There's a reason for that.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

GW Crates is not the same as Crates Saddles out of Chattanooga 

A comparable Dakota or Simco is less expensive and better quality IMO

.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I tend to suspect any saddle that 1 is on ebay, and 2, that goes out of its way to almost copy a famous name.


----------

